# Bellator 55 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you want to pick MMA fights in competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Saturday, Oct. 22nd. Since UFC_OWNS signed up he'll be trying to be the first to defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 55, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> * Marcos Galvao vs. Alexis Vila
> * Eduardo Dantas vs. Ed West
> * Christian M'Pumbu vs. Travis Wiuff
> * Ricardo Tirloni vs. Steve Gable
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> * Cesar Avila vs. Efrain Escudero
> * Carlos Flores vs. Richard Hale
> * Edgar Garcia vs. Jacob Ortiz
> * Erin Beach vs. Roscoe Jackson
> * Nick Piedmont vs. Jade Porter
> * Dano Moore vs. Steve Steinbeiss





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event Results on pg. 3

*UFC_OWNS* (4-2) vs *hixxy* (5-1)

Main Card

*St.Paul Guy* (3-2) vs *beezer* (2-1)
*pipe* (1-0-1) vs *Bknmax* (1-4)
*Machida Karate* (0-1) vs *kantowrestler* (0-4-1)

*
Members signed up:

pipe
Machida Karate
kantowrestler
Bknmax
beezer
hixxy
UFC_OWNS
St.Paul Guy
dudeabides
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

My Name Is Stun Gun And I Want Gsp


----------



## St.Paul Guy

In...


----------



## hixxy

Im in!


----------



## beezer

I'm in.


----------



## Bknmax

have to start getting those W's so i'm in


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in for the win this time!


----------



## dudeabides

I added the Efrain Escudero fight to the prelims, if that affects kantowrestler's picks he can send them again when he wants :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate

im in Im all warmed up!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

just sent picks ante up bitch i'm making my first tile defense.


----------



## pipe

im in if an opponent can be found


----------



## hixxy

Who are you defending against then OWNS?


----------



## kantowrestler

I want the win. There is nothing more embarrasing then having the record I have.


----------



## Machida Karate

kantowrestler said:


> I want the win. There is nothing more embarrasing then having the record I have.


Then lets boogie, im not doing so hot so you could probably get a W off of me, if u think u can do above average :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

You'll find these matchups listed on the front page, Owns vs hixxy for the belt, and still a couple of days to sign up if anybody else wants to go at it:

Main Event

*UFC_OWNS* (4-2) vs *hixxy* (5-1)

Main Card

*St.Paul Guy* (3-2) vs *beezer* (2-1)
*pipe* (1-0-1) vs *Bknmax* (1-4)
*Machida Karate* (0-1) vs *kantowrestler* (0-4-1)


----------



## Machida Karate

Well i guess its set... BRING IT KANTO! :fight02:


----------



## hixxy

UFC_OWNS said:


> just sent picks ante up bitch i'm making my first tile defense.


Enjoy your time as champion OWNS, because it is coming to an end very shortly. 

Tile defense? Like it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

cool story hixxy, but I won't relinquish the belt as easily as you did


----------



## kantowrestler

And so my win comes to me. This is my weekend. Tonight I dance tomorrow I win!


----------



## hixxy

Picks are in, after tonight i just need my Strikeforce title back and i will be triple champion.


----------



## kantowrestler

Should we call you a triple crown winner in that case?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Dang missed this. I'll have to look out for the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

like I SAID I hope i can get a wint this time around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

5/6 for me mpumbu screwed up, hope thats enough to get the job done


----------



## dudeabides

I'll put the results up as soon as Efrain is done fighting because some people picked him, oh and it was an awesome show to watch with football on the tv at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

nice, well hixxy needs to get right round and right method to win I thin with efrain so we'll see how that goes


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 55 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Steinbeiss SUB 1
> Porter UD
> Beach SUB 1
> Ortiz KO 1
> Hale TKO 1
> Tirloni SUB 2
> Wiuff UD
> Dantas SD
> Vila SD
> Escudero SUB 1



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
UFC_OWNS (4-2-1) vs hixxy (5-1-1)
Fight ruled a draw 81 to 81!! 
*

OWNS retains the belt Frankie Edgar style, can return to defend it a week from today if he wants:








​

*
Main Card

St.Paul Guy (4-2) vs beezer (2-2)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 83 to 73! 

pipe (1-1-1) vs Bknmax (2-4)
Fight won by Bknmax 80 to 70! 

Machida Karate (1-1) vs kantowrestler (0-5-1)
Fight won by Machida Karate 72 to 55! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was St.Paul Guy with 83! I'll make another thread for next week's Bellator 56 if anybody wants to sign up...

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Steinbass SUB 2 *21*
> Porter SUB 2 *15*
> Tirloni KO 2 *17*
> M'Pumbu KO 2
> Vila KO 1 *12*
> Dantas UD *16*
> *Total 5 out of 6 for 81 pts*


hixxy


> Marcos Galvao vs. Alexis Vila - Vila KO 2 *16*
> 
> Eduardo Dantas vs. Ed West - Dantas UD *20*
> 
> Cesar Avila vs. Efrain Escudero - Escudero SUB 1 *22*
> 
> Christian M'Pumbu vs. Travis Wiuff - M'Pumba KO 1
> 
> Ricardo Tirloni vs. Steve Gable - Tirloni TKO 3 *12*
> 
> Carlos Flores vs. Richard Hale - Hale UD *11*
> *Total 5 out of 6 for 81 pts*


St.Paul Guy


> Alexis Vila via R2 TKO *16*
> Eduardo Dantas via UD *20*
> Christian M'Pumbu via R1 TKO
> Ricardo Tirloni via R2 Sub *21*
> Efrain Escudero via UD *12*
> Steve Steinbeiss via R1 TKO *14*
> *Total 5 out of 6 for 83 pts*


beezer


> Dantas unanimous decision *21*
> Tirloni sub 1st *20*
> M'pumbo TKO 2nd
> Vila KO 1st *13*
> Garcia TKO 2nd
> Steinbeiss sub 1st *19*
> *Total 4 out of 6 for 73 pts*


pipe


> * Edgar Garcia - UD
> * Erin Beach - Tko - rnd 1 *18*
> * Ed West - UD
> * Alexis Vila - Tko - Rnd 2 *13*
> * Travis Wiuff - UD *20*
> * Ricardo Tirloni - Sub - rnd 2 *19*
> *Total 4 out of 6 for 70 pts*


Bknmax


> Alexis Vila,KO,Round 2 *16*
> Eduardo Dantas,Decision (Unanimous) *20*
> Christian M'Pumbu,KO,Round 1
> Ricardo Tirloni,Submission,Round 2 *21*
> Efrain Escudero,Decision (Unanimous) *12*
> Erin Beach,KO,Round 2 *11*
> *Total 5 out of 6 for 80 pts*


Machida Karate


> Efrain Escudero UD *16*
> 
> Alexis Vila TKO 1st *15*
> 
> Erin Beach TKO 1st *17*
> 
> Ricardo Tirloni UD *13*
> 
> Christian M'Pumbu TKO 2nd
> 
> Eduardo Dantas TKO 3rd *11*
> *Total 5 out of 6 for 72 pts*


kantowrestler


> Alexis Vila/Knockout/Round 2 *16*
> Ed West/Submission/Round 1
> Travis Wiuff/Submission/Round 1 *14*
> Ricardo Tirloni/Unanimous Decision *13*
> Richard Hale/Submission/Round 2 *12*
> Edgar Garcia/Knockout/Round 1
> *Total 4 out of 6 for 55 pts*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. hixxy (5-1-1) 469 pts. 
2. UFC_OWNS (4-2-1) 487 pts. (CHAMP)
3. dudeabides (4-2) 409 pts.
4. St.Paul Guy (4-2) 380 pts.
5. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
6. SmackyBear (3-2) 355 pts.
7. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
8. beezer (2-2) 300 pts. 
9. Bknmax (2-4) 408 pts.
10. HitOrGetHit (1-0) 56 pts.
11. pipe (1-1-1) 202 pts.
12. Machida Karate (1-1) 120 pts.
13. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
14. Rauno (1-4) 284 pts.
15. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
16. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
17. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
18. kantowrestler (0-5-1) 328 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## Machida Karate

W000t! I won! AND LOL AT THE DRAW WTF>! CRAZY


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Damn.. a draw i'm not sure yet if im doing 56 but hixxy defiantly gets his rematch

Alright I have decided I will rematch Hixxy next week.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Now I know how Anthony Pettis felt.


----------



## dudeabides

UFC_OWNS said:


> Damn.. a draw i'm not sure yet if im doing 56 but hixxy defiantly gets his rematch
> 
> Alright I have decided I will rematch Hixxy next week.


If you only picked Wiuff, haha. I will put up the thread for 56 asap but they are taking forever to say who's in the last fight on the main card, so far it's:



> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Champ Ben Askren vs. Jay Hieron (for welterweight title)
> * Neil Grove vs. Thiago Santos (heavyweight-tourney semifinals)*
> * Eric Prindle vs. Ron Sparks (heavyweight-tourney semifinals)
> * ? vs. ?
> 
> UNDER CARD (Spike.com)
> 
> * Rudy Bears vs. Brazil Marcio Navarro
> * Nick Nolte vs. Giva Santana
> * Adam Schindler vs. Jeremy Spoon


----------



## hixxy

Great fight OWNS. Cant wait to come back and do it all again next week, im not leaving it in the hands of the judges this time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy said:


> Great fight OWNS. Cant wait to come back and do it all again next week, im not leaving it in the hands of the judges this time.


I was gonna pick wiuff based on the fact of his experience and fighting formely in the UFC and at heavyweight but I thought Mpumbu is champ and he should get it done, guess we both got it wrong in the same place and method lol. Next week will be a tough one though.


----------



## kantowrestler

How am I doing this horribly in this particular pickem? HOW?!


----------

